# royal python breeding



## dave2110 (Feb 28, 2013)

hi all i would like your opinions on whether or not to lower temps when breeding royals. i have read on different websites some say you do other say you don,t need to. thanks


----------



## sparky2008 (Mar 11, 2013)

i know lots of people who dont bother with it and have a good success rate with breeding, its totally up to you if you want too, there's no harm in doing it


----------



## hetsarebest (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't drop my temps at all. My tubs are big enough for my males and females to have a wide thermo gradient, which they do use especially when going through all the egg producing stages.


----------



## dave2110 (Feb 28, 2013)

what size tubs do you use for breeding would 50ltr rubs be ok


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

you just stick boys into girls tub , don't use a separate /neutral one or a nything. keep the girl feeling comfortable


----------



## hetsarebest (Sep 12, 2013)

dave2110 said:


> what size tubs do you use for breeding would 50ltr rubs be ok


 I would not put a royal that's over 6-700g in a 50l rub. A 33 or 50l rub is no place for an adult male let alone an adult female royal. Just my personal opinion from how I like to care for my snakes.


----------



## dave2110 (Feb 28, 2013)

no i,m not on about rubs for males. if you a 3kg+ female to breed what size rubs would best for her i would have thought a 50 ltr would be ok as i think is the same foot print size as the 33ltr just taller. v70 tubes are for larger females and bigger than a 50ltr rubs footprint so i,m starting to get confused lol


----------



## hetsarebest (Sep 12, 2013)

dave2110 said:


> no i,m not on about rubs for males. if you a 3kg+ female to breed what size rubs would best for her i would have thought a 50 ltr would be ok as i think is the same foot print size as the 33ltr just taller. v70 tubes are for larger females and bigger than a 50ltr rubs footprint so i,m starting to get confused lol


 Would you put a 3kg+ female in a 2ft viv? that is the floor space of a 33 or 50l rub. I have girls under 2kg in 100cm x 58 cm ikea tubs which are roughly the same floorspace as a 3ft x 2ft viv. I would not put a 3kg in these even, I would use one of the bigger tubs you can get for boas.


----------



## dave2110 (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks thats what i needed to know :2thumb:


----------



## hetsarebest (Sep 12, 2013)

dave2110 said:


> thanks thats what i needed to know :2thumb:


 I have my own little rule that I use the largest tub I can find as long as my royals are ok in them. It is true that some are fazed by big enclosures even if you pack them out, I just go by how mine act and behave. My girls are great and love big tubs but I find the males are more easily put out. Bloomin wimps:lol2:


----------



## dave2110 (Feb 28, 2013)

ye i,ve started building a room for my royals in my garage as it takes 4 cars and we only have one lol so gonna build all my on racks so thanks for explaining sizes breeding tubs.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I use 33l for growing on and my males 
70l for my females 

As for breeding, I let the ambient temps drop naturally 
Males always coil the waterfowl to coil there penes to produce sperm

I don't change the temp on the stats at all


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont drop temps either as the room gets a little cooler in winter than summer the cool end of the rub cools down


----------

